# iPods are these really given away for free ???



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Folks,

This link promises free ipods:

http://ipods.freepay.com/?r=22595627

for a little hoop jumping ...

Has anyone had any experience of this? Will they actually send out an iPod if you fullfill the five refereals?

I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has had one sent out.

j


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jamesclayton said:


> Folks,
> 
> This link promises free ipods:
> 
> ...


yeh it works but that ones only for u.s residents only:

"a user must have a valid email address and a valid shipping address in the United States or a U.S. Territory"

i am currently doing one of these myself with its uk equivalent, have a read of this www.ipodoffer.j600.com it explains a bit more how they work.

Basically this is how:

The people arent really getting one for free, you pay in the form of supplying 6 new customers. Its not hard to do the maths and see how they can afford to give you a "free" ipod. Its not free, you are giving them new customers.

a betting affiliate will pay the ipodgivaway site Â£25 for each person u send them that signs up. So youve signed up yourself, youve sent 6 of your mates. Thats 7 x Â£25 = Â£175 they will give you. Funny enough thats pretty close to the amount an ipod nano costs. Now thats based on the theory that you can get 6mates to sign up.

think of how many people only manage to get 5 referrals (thats 5 x Â£25 they got for free as u dont get an ipod), and then theres those who set up the referral system and get more?! On my link ive got 28 people and i only needed 6! Thats 28 x Â£25 = Â£700 in referrals ive sent them, and all they need to do for that Â£700 is send me a Â£175 ipod nano.

The ipod thing wont last for long as it wont be working for the bookies as the quality of the referrals will be crap. It wont take long before they realise this and pull out of ipod giveaway type incentives.


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for the reply - I had a good read of the T&Cs and all seem to be in order re living in the UK. In fact all the T&Cs seem legit and reasonable, hence my question.

I am NOT one for internet schemes - most are complete BS but this seems to be legit. And following your reply I am more tempted to go ahead and sign up.

Has anyone else had any experience of this?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

you may also want to watch this episode of screen savers (its a bit like a Watchdog type program but for web stuff) http://www.g4tv.com/videos/index.html?video_key=8872


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From your response (j600.com) I take it that what you're talking about is six new people that sign up, not six new referrals.

So while most people might think 'All I've got to do is send six names, in reality, you'd probably need to approach about 30-40 people before you get 6 to sign up.

IMHO, it's no different to pyramid selling - you sign up, and then you get rewarded when you get a certain number of people to sign up too.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Kell said:


> From your response (j600.com) I take it that what you're talking about is six new people that sign up, not six new referrals.
> 
> So while most people might think 'All I've got to do is send six names, in reality, you'd probably need to approach about 30-40 people before you get 6 to sign up.
> 
> IMHO, it's no different to pyramid selling - you sign up, and then you get rewarded when you get a certain number of people to sign up too.


its 6 referrals, the people you refer must take up an offer. the 6 u refer dont have to do anything else. as long as u refer 6people who sign up for an offer (for example for the betfair one) it doesnt matter if they do anything other than sign up for it. i wouldnt suggest sending it to 6 people who you havent told them what it is and how it works or they wont do it.

my friend only referred 6 of his mates from work and got his ok. if u have 6 people you know chances are they will do it for you. obviously sending your link to 6 strangers wouldnt get them interested so yeh u would have to send it maybe 40 or something. on mine i actually tell them not to bother doing it unless they are willing to sign up for an offer as its pointless otherwise.

basically your 6 referrals for the offer must take the offer, you dont just give them 6email addresses. but getting 6people you know to sign up for an offer shouldnt be that hard. you could even pay them if u wanted an ipod nano that bad. pay them Â£10 each and its cost you Â£60, better than getting one for Â£170 from apple imo.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

j600.com said:


> its 6 referrals, the people you refer must take up an offer. the 6 u refer dont have to do anything else. as long as u refer 6people who sign up for an offer (for example for the betfair one) it doesnt matter if they do anything other than sign up for it. i wouldnt suggest sending it to 6 people who you havent told them what it is and how it works or they wont do it.


A referral is simply providing a name. It is as Kell said... you need to get 6 people to *"SIGN UP"* - stop playing with words and get to the point or is your command of the English language that poor. fcuk me, you may have bought the party line, but dont take us for the idiots you have signed up to your scams.

here is one for you:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 90-1183612


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I am 'in the money' on one of these deals and will soon have a FREE iPod Nano delivered 

They are not scams, just a new way of 'marketing' that will soon die as soon as they realise that people just abuse them.

I have my own domain name and I can create 100's of email addresses. I also have multiple credit cards and bank accounts and more than 5 unique addresses of family and friends. In theory I can get an iPod for free without referring anyone


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

dee said:


> A referral is simply providing a name. It is as Kell said... you need to get 6 people to *"SIGN UP"* - stop playing with words and get to the point or is your command of the English language that poor. fcuk me, you may have bought the party line, but dont take us for the idiots you have signed up to your scams.


Since when is a referral simply providing a name? A referral is whatever the individual deems it to be. In affiliate marketing a business sets the criteria which they require for an elligable referral. This can be a name, a name and address, a name address and phone number, an email or anything else!

I actually work in internet marketing for a living and work for clients who use referrals and affiliate marketing so please dont try and tell me that you know more about this than i do. I wasnt playing with words, if you bothered to click the link you would have seen that in bold red writing it clearly states that the people you refer must be interested in the item and not just 6 made up names or emails. If someone was offering a free ipod for 6 peoples names then yes chances are it would be a scam, however this is not.

regarding "dont take us for the idiots you have signed up to your scams" can you please explain more about these so called scams i sign people up for? I dont do any scams and yes i do take you for an idiot as you have such a bold opinion on something which you clearly know very little about. Just because you dont understand something doesnt mean its a scam. OOOH NO ONE GIVES ANYTHING AWAY FOR FREE IT MUST BE A SCAM! well guess what sherlock it isnt a scam so please do a little bit more investigating next time before pointing your finger.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

j600.com said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > A referral is simply providing a name. It is as Kell said... you need to get 6 people to *"SIGN UP"* - stop playing with words and get to the point or is your command of the English language that poor. fcuk me, you may have bought the party line, but dont take us for the idiots you have signed up to your scams.
> ...


oooh Mr "I actually work in internet marketing for a living" - which means couldnt get a real job and bought into one of those ebay "you can earn a million from home" schemes... listen up shyte for brains, your reply to Kell... in response to:



Kell said:


> From your response (j600.com) I take it that what you're talking about is six new people that sign up, not six new referrals.
> 
> So while most people might think 'All I've got to do is send six names, in reality, you'd probably need to approach about 30-40 people before you get 6 to sign up.
> 
> IMHO, it's no different to pyramid selling - you sign up, and then you get rewarded when you get a certain number of people to sign up too.


was



j600.com said:


> its 6 referrals, the people you refer must take up an offer. the 6 u refer dont have to do anything else. as long as u refer 6people who sign up


derrr.. its six referral that must take up an offer...

its the kind of absolute nonsence that makes me wonder if people like you have even been educated. :lol:

You and those like you that effectively take as many peoples personal details for the purpose of spam, and this is the scam! in addition to your own inability to give a straight answer on a public forum when asked.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

dee said:


> oooh Mr "I actually work in internet marketing for a living" - which means couldnt get a real job and bought into one of those ebay "you can earn a million from home" schemes...


I have a real job, i work in seo for a web development company. ebay isnt what i do for a living :roll:



dee said:


> its the kind of absolute nonsence that makes me wonder if people like you have even been educated. :lol:


I have a degree in Business & I.T



dee said:


> You and those like you that effectively take as many peoples personal details for the purpose of spam, and this is the scam!


Spam is unsolicited and untargetted mail. Anyone that signs up for betfair and the likes is made aware or given the option to opt in for email marketing. Email marketing isnt a scam, very few large companies dont send out spam nowadays as they know its not effective. They do however send out targetted newsletters and mailshots to people who opt in for them.

In business (both online and offline) a referral usually isnt simply giving someone a name - fact! In affiliate marketing a referral is certainly NOT just a name. The criteria of a referral is set by the person who is paying/recieving the referral.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

j600.com said:


> Spam is unsolicited and untargetted mail. Anyone that signs up for betfair and the likes is made aware or given the option to opt in for email marketing. Email marketing isnt a scam, very few large companies dont send out spam nowadays as they know its not effective. They do however send out targetted newsletters and mailshots to people who opt in for them.


 :roll: :roll: :lol:



j600.com said:


> In business (both online and offline) a referral usually isnt simply giving someone a name - fact! In affiliate marketing a referral is certainly NOT just a name. The criteria of a referral is set by the person who is paying/recieving the referral.


oh... so scammers now have the ability to change the true definition of a word to what they see fit, thereby rendering the previous requirement of hidding small print redundant... why didnt you say so.... thank you... :lol:

the fact remains... if you werent hiding behind words your answer to:


Kell said:


> From your response (j600.com) I take it that what you're talking about is six new people that sign up, not six new referrals.


should have been "Yes" - everyone happy - we can continue taking the piss out of TTR drivers :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Spam is unsolicited and untargetted mail. Anyone that signs up for betfair and the likes is made aware or given the option to opt in for email marketing. Email marketing isnt a scam, very few large companies dont send out spam nowadays as they know its not effective. They do however send out targetted newsletters and mailshots to people who opt in for them.


However that company may sell on their lists without your prior knowledge!! You got mail.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

So 'email marketing' is not spam, in the same way that marketing material we receive through the post is not 'junk mail'

:lol:

I've learned something new today :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

To summarise -

These schemes are a load of pi$h and should be avoided inorder to accelerate their demise!! They are onestep above spyware & malware IMO!!

Hopefully they will share the same unavailable Titanic lifeboat as "Get rich quick by" packages & auto-dialer marketing companies.

PS - Anyone into Quiz.tv? It's great fun and am sure I'll get through one of these days and win!!!!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

oh... and while on the subject of defintions, _*"in affiliate marketing"*_ does a 31k file 200px tall and 500px wide actually mean 38k and 100px by 600px ?

someone with an I.T. degree must surely understand this :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=50257


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Woa there ... I hadn't intended to start a flame war guys 
Who would have thought a simple qeuestion would have generated such heart felt responses? ;-)

So heres my story:
I've gone ahead and signed up; I took up an offer to join the Mecca Bingo site.

The deal is you put Â£10 in and they add Â£10 to your account for joining up - which is nice. Once I started playing this registered through to the ipod offer site. I placed a roulette bet for 25p I went black it came up black - woohoo "I'm in the money" ... well maybe not. Anyway I then took out my original Â£10 and the 25p I won on the roulette. I tried to take out the Â£10 deposted in my account by Mecca but you have to use this to bet and cannot take it out.

So, being the man to play by the rules, I placed Â£1 bets on the old roulette. You have just under a 50/50 chance on winning. so I expected to win Â£5 back and take that out but I won quite a bit (gotta love that bet on black it comes up black thing). Anyhoo I managed to win Â£14 from the tenner and took it out. I'm now Â£14.25 richer and I may get a free iPod at some point ... no biggy if I dont tho'.

I'll report back if I get it!

Cheers again for the input guys.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I also wasn't trying to start a flaming war - I work in advertising so I also know about the tricks people play with wording. ;0

What I was suggesting is not that j.600.com was necessarily scamming people, but that the way these systems work is by expoliting people's greed.

You don't get something for nothing, and in this case it requires you to get six of your friends to sign up for something so that you get an iPod. I understand perfectly well the matematics involved that if they go on to spend with whatever they sign up for, then the company makes more money from them than they lose by giving you an iPod.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So, marketing and web experts, is there any such thing as a free lunch?

:lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I was trying to start a flaming war.... I understand that advertising will play with words to attract the 'less than awake'... I cant do anything about that.... :x but when some asks a question on here and is met by the same waffle..... :evil: :evil: :evil:

bothered!


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

garyc said:


> So, marketing and web experts, is there any such thing as a free lunch?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: Guess it depends who's buying. :wink:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

to answer the original question can you get free ipods, yes you can if you get 6friends to complete an offer.

if you want to nit pick about if its free as you have to refer friends to sign up then no its not free it costs 6sign ups. what does a sign up cost you? nothing!

so far i know 1 person who has theyre ipod, and then myself, my girlfriend and my friend have completed ours and are now waiting for our ipods. members on my forum have had ipods and zen micro's from it and ive seen it with my own eyes so i know its legit.

i know this isnt a scam despite those who have theyre doubts. if you dont want to do it then fine, but its not fair to judge something you know nothing about simply becuase you dont understand it.

i do agree its the greedy webmasters who win in the end because they get all the money from the affiliate sites, but who cares? (i dont!) if it bothers you so much copy them and set one up yourself and give the profits to charity.

i get a free ipod at the end of the day thats what counts to me. i dont care if they make Â£1 - Â£1,000,000 from the affiliates, they held theyre end of the deal and did what it said it would do and got me an ipod and thats what im bothered about. how much money they make from it is theyre business not mine.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

1. click www.freeipod.j600.com

2. click JOIN NOW and register with betfair (the top link) sign up and upload Â£10 credit into your account (you'll get it back dont worry! dont use Visa Electron it doesnt work) if you dont deposit the Â£10 credit it doesnt count as a sign up (so theres no point in doing it)

3. Stick your Â£10 on Celtic to beat Livingston (or a similar "dead cert" bet - crap odds but you'll get your Â£10 back plus Â£2 or so)

What if you don't want to bet on getting an ipod? What part of Â£10 is free?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

In the time taken for me to fill out the crap on the website, join affiliates, invite (and badger) my friends to take part, I could do some proper work, and earn easily enough to buy the bloody iPod outright. 8) :-*


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

saint said:


> 1. click www.freeipod.j600.com
> 
> 2. click JOIN NOW and register with betfair (the top link) sign up and upload Â£10 credit into your account (you'll get it back dont worry! dont use Visa Electron it doesnt work) if you dont deposit the Â£10 credit it doesnt count as a sign up (so theres no point in doing it)
> 
> ...


if you bothered to read it you will see there are other offers you can take up you dont have to take the betfair one thats just the one i recommend. the reason i tell people to use the betfair one is it appeals to alot of users and you can bet on games which virtually guarantee u'll get your money back.

if you dont want to bet you dont have to no-one is forcing you to. you dont have to make a Â£10 bet thats just my recommendation. like i said read it in full and you will clearly see its not the only offer (which im sure you have already you are just trying to be clever yet again)



jampott said:


> In the time taken for me to fill out the crap on the website, join affiliates, invite (and badger) my friends to take part, I could do some proper work, and earn easily enough to buy the bloody iPod outright. 8) :-*


it takes less than 10minutes to fill in the "crap" on the website and join betfair. it takes 5minutes to send an email to all your friends and tell them about it. if you make Â£150 for 15minutes work then well done, but most people dont.

and like i said before, this isnt for everyone. if you cant be bothered to do it then dont, but you shouldnt say its "pish" or say its a scam without having any experience of it. its frustrating because i know people who have theres already so when someone who hasnt ever tried it and knows nothing about assumes its a scam based on gut instinct. if you have a few friends or people to email it doesnt take alot of effort. but if your circle of friends is so small that you struggle to get 6 to help you get a free ipod then i feel sorry for you and you should get out more.

anyway, its nice to see the saint & jampott tagteam back yet again in full swing.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

its friday  I love fridays :roll: could we move this to the flame room pretty please moderators.... :twisted:

j600 are you suggesting your cyberfriends with foot fetishes are classed amongst your circle of friends.... c'mon.... you had to set up your own website so they would play with you, just like when you were a baby when your mommy hung a pork chop around your neck so your dog would play with you :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> anyway, its nice to see the saint & jampott tagteam back yet again in full swing.


Maybe we just agree that these sort of schemes are just crap. It's pyramid selling - companies don't enter into these things for the good of the country!

The "tagteam" thing - lmao - I don't know the guy it's just shear conicidence that occasionally our views are remotely similar on certain issues. And of course on this issue you do have a slight bias toward the schemes.

But anyway - in the end if people want to do these silly schemes it's up to them - just don't ram it down their throats as being the Holy Grail of free lunches.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol @ Dee - it's that Friday feeling again!!  :wink: It's a shame we all can't go to the pub in the afternoon, have a few drinks, and then spend an hour or two posting on the forum...... What a great waste of time and resources if there ever was one.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

dee said:


> its friday  I love fridays :roll: could we move this to the flame room pretty please moderators.... :twisted:
> 
> j600 are you suggesting your cyberfriends with foot fetishes are classed amongst your circle of friends.... c'mon.... you had to set up your own website so they would play with you, just like when you were a baby when your mommy hung a pork chop around your neck so your dog would play with you :lol:


no i dont class these as my friends they are members/buyers from my site. i didnt set up the website for the fun of it, i set it up to sell those shoes (the forum was just an enhancement).

i dont have any cyberfriends its not what i use the internet for. regarding the pork chop comment thats one of the oldest lamest unfunny jokes which ive not heard for years. can u not be more original? and speaking of ugly babies "mr handsome" im sure even a chop wouldnt temp a dog to play with that face...


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

saint said:


> Maybe we just agree that these sort of schemes are just crap. It's pyramid selling - companies don't enter into these things for the good of the country!


you agree its crap without any experience or knowledge on the subject. the fact you both agree doesnt mean you are right. because in this case you are not right. companies dont enter into anything for the good of the country?! which business runs on morals rather than profits? do ttshop or audi run for the good of the country? no they run to make money. does this make them bad that they are out to make money rather than help people? no it makes them a business.



saint said:


> The "tagteam" thing - lmao - I don't know the guy it's just shear conicidence that occasionally our views are remotely similar on certain issues. And of course on this issue you do have a slight bias toward the schemes.


I have a slight bias because unlike you i actually know they work. It does wind me up that you know nothing about them but straight away call it a scam and a load of pish despite the fact you have never actually done one before. thats what i love about internet forums, everyones an expert! i wouldnt be so bold as to have strong opinions on something i have no understanding about, you however know nothing about this but instantly know its a scam and a load of pish? how do u know this? where is your evidence? i know it works, ive seen the ipods, ive seen the proof. so yes i am biased when you say its a scam and i say its not, because i actually know for a fact whereas you are going on your gut feelings.



saint said:


> But anyway - in the end if people want to do these silly schemes it's up to them - just don't ram it down their throats as being the Holy Grail of free lunches.


thats exactly what i said, if they dont want to do them they dont have to. i didnt come here ramming anything down anyones throat. i didnt post a topic about it, i simply replied to someone asking if it was a scam. is that ramming it down your throat? i think not!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

they can smell it too...... :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Some of this thread is verging on personal attacks...

Everyone has made their point... now everyone should chill! 

If someone wants to take partv in this scheme and get their iPOD for "free" then let them. Everyone has done their part in informing the general public of the "risks" involved.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

GOT MINE TODAY - FOR ALL THOSE WHO DOUBTED IT!

ive took some photo's to show u, sorry about the photo's i took them on my phone but ive kept the packaging etc incase u want close ups later 

"ner ner, ner ner ner - told u so"


















im might get another one now ive got this one


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey, congrats j600!

Nice one :->

I have now reached my quota and am awaiting approval - should hear any day now.

For those interested here is the link:

http://ipods.freepay.com/?r=22595627

There is some REALLY low risk offers on at the momment - the best being ebay - all you need to do to complete the offer is bid on an auction - any auction - you dont have to win. it couldn't be easier.

Congrats again j600

James


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

jamesclayton said:


> Hey, congrats j600!
> 
> Nice one :->
> 
> ...


James

I think the ebay referral only works if you are a new user signing up and not for existing users ??


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

im surprised at them doing it for ebay (even if it is new accounts) as its easy to set up multiple accounts on ebay. thats totally open to abuse that.

but thats their problem not yours!

you'll have your ipod in no time, well worth it ive been messing about with mine 2day they are very nice indeed! made a few peeps in the office jealous!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

There is far too much verbal pugilism on this forum lately and is usually brought about by the same few. If you don't agree with something there is no need to use such intimidating language.

Calm down, please 8) :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

nutts said:


> Some of this thread is verging on personal attacks...
> 
> Everyone has made their point... now everyone should chill!
> 
> If someone wants to take partv in this scheme and get their iPOD for "free" then let them. Everyone has done their part in informing the general public of the "risks" involved.


Hear Hear nutts, I fully agree.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Tim

I should be seeing you at Teesside Audi on Saturday morning. Perhaps you could bring along the said device and I could report back to the rowdy element on the forum. This is an honest offer.

I hope your TT is well sorted by Saturday lunch time.

Regards

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Tim

What time is your TT booked in for?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am there Friday :!:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sim said:


> I am there Friday :!:


What time?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

im going there first thing, anne said to bring it down for 8.30 i'll bring it with me if u wanna have a look at it


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

TTCool said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > I am there Friday :!:
> ...


I am there Friday morning. I am staying there whilst they do it...


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

j600.com said:


> im surprised at them doing it for ebay (even if it is new accounts) as its easy to set up multiple accounts on ebay. thats totally open to abuse that.
> 
> but thats their problem not yours!


I was too - needless to say that it was this offer that convinced my last few referees to sign up and pass on the 'opportunity' to thier pals.

I guess there must be some way of verifying the uniqueness of each new ebay signup ... ? If not - as you say - its totally open for abuse.

I will try to remember to report back when I recieve my Nano - that is, if I'm not too busy playing with my new toy! 

james


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

my GF has decided she doesnt want the 2nd free one we went for (said she'd never use it) so im selling 1 if anyones interested you can see it in the for sale section or click here


----------

